# Bully Breeders ( No Drama Please)



## ARK_Kennel (Jun 5, 2008)

If you are in the market for a Bully APBT or a American Bully remember to look for the same qualities in them as any other breeder. There is a handful of breeders that do health test their stock as well as compete in show and sport.

Please take this part very serious....

Bully APBT and American Bullies can be and are just as hot tempered as any other APBT. 

Many breeders are trying to breed this out but it is still very prevalent in these dogs. So instead of a 35 pound dog aggressive Pit you know have a 75+ pound dog aggressive Pit. Please do your research before you buy!!!

I know of and have meet very good people that are into this style of dog and will pass on my knowledge to all that ask.:welcome:


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

IF you are looking you can try
http://bullydomain.com/
Its like a myspace for all things Bully, some very good kennels on this site.


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

i undrrstand what you are saying but i could be wrong on this one so just hear me out as far as i am concerned there is no such thing as a bully american pitbull terrier if it has anything to do with a bully then it is a bully like i said i could be wrong but to me there is only ONE kind of american pitbull terrier and that is the american pitbull terrier it kind of sounds like not you but mostly everyone is trying to make two different kinds of pitbulls like there are two different staffies. 

i dunno if it is certain that so called "bully american pitbull terriers" are technically recognized as american pitbull terriers but i think that is totally wrong infact i have never once heard of a bully american pitbull terrier untill just now only american bullies but i do know people call bullies a bunch of different things and put them in the same category as american pitbull terriers if that is what you mean. but to me it would be a disgrace to the breed if there is now a breed legitly called a bully american pitbull terrier.

i do love american bullies but they should just be a seperate breed. and that is that. american pitbull terriers were bred to look the way they do for a reason!

now i know i came off topic so to add on to your two cents i agree with you owning a larger breed dog that was bred to have the same temperment as american pitbulls comes off a little iffy to the general public they see an american bully and think it is a beefed up american pitbull terrier and assume they are like that to be even more fierce. but i dont really know how genetics play in american bully temperments i mean they are obviously bred with something other then a pit so maybe they are more balanced out when it comes to da. i also know people breed game bred american bullies and some just claim they do i think a true game bred american bully is hard to come across and a lot more pricy but from all the bully breeders i see advertising more then half of the kennels breed dogs that look like they will just die if they climb one flight of stairs. so if they are da like american pits i wouldnt worry too much unless they truely were game bred. i mean i saw a child playing with an american bully at the dog park this looked like what a lot of american bully breeder breed. a bully that just makes 12 inches tall if that prolly 120 pounds somewhat deformed front legs and a head way too big for its body the child was REALLY small about 3 or 4 (i dont know why a child like that would be allowed in an inclosed area with 30 or so large breed dogs running around) any way the child was running the american bully was chasing the child and panting like crazy probobly about a good 6 feet behind the child and you could tell this poor dog was working his butt of trying to catch up. so since bullies like this have become so popular ( i dont know why) i wouldnt worry about them catching up to a dog to fight it and if they did they would either collaps or lose the fight. a game bred bully on the other hand may be something to worry about if it got in a fight but i still say a pit you need to be more careful with when it comes to dog fights they were bred to kill and were bred with specific breeds to create the perfect physical and mental charactoristics for fighting. so i still would worry more about an american pit getting in a dog fight then an american bully.


----------



## ARK_Kennel (Jun 5, 2008)

Since the UKC standards are only as good as the Judge interpreting them we have tons of different sizes and styles of APBT. The American Bully is the most extreme of the Bully APBT hence it is its own breed.

Here is an example









Both dogs are UKC show dogs but you can see they are very different. I think both are International Champions.

Something to consider.

While a matador may be quick and nimble on his feet, the bull only needs ONE chance to take him down.

So for one to assume that a larger dog is less dangerous then a small one is setting ones self up for a serious accident.

And all this mixing of breeds, if it is true one needs to realize that all these breeds they think are mixed in come from other "gladiator" breeds. None of the other breeds claimed to be mixed in are free of DA..


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

hell no they wont go said:


> i undrrstand what you are saying but i could be wrong on this one so just hear me out as far as i am concerned there is no such thing as a bully american pitbull terrier if it has anything to do with a bully then it is a bully like i said i could be wrong but to me there is only ONE kind of american pitbull terrier and that is the american pitbull terrier it kind of sounds like not you but mostly everyone is trying to make two different kinds of pitbulls like there are two different staffies.
> 
> i dunno if it is certain that so called "bully american pitbull terriers" are technically recognized as american pitbull terriers but i think that is totally wrong infact i have never once heard of a bully american pitbull terrier untill just now only american bullies but i do know people call bullies a bunch of different things and put them in the same category as american pitbull terriers if that is what you mean. but to me it would be a disgrace to the breed if there is now a breed legitly called a bully american pitbull terrier.
> 
> ...


Being DA says absolutely nothing of a breed of dog, only being game does. When it comes to two males or two females anything goes. As a kid my dad raised and bred English Springer Spaniels and I have seen quite a few yard accidents and let me tell you, seeing two of those dogs go at it is not for the faint of heart..Their not "hold" biters like a pit but they can do some damage..


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

hell no they wont go said:


> *so since bullies like this have become so popular ( i dont know why) i wouldnt worry about them catching up to a dog to fight it and if they did they would either collaps or lose the fight.*.


Great point!The type isn't built for the apbts original task,nor do they have the wind.


hell no they wont go said:


> *a game bred bully on the other hand may be something to worry about if it got in a fight but i still say a pit you need to be more careful with when it comes to dog fights they were bred to kill and were bred with specific breeds to create the perfect physical and mental characteristics for fighting. so i still would worry more about an american pit getting in a dog fight then an american bully.*


That would be if there was something like that in existence[game american bully].Certainly there has been apbts that were on the bullyer side[dibo comes to mind]but they were no were near the disproportionate size of your average am bully,that being said even a highly aggressive rottie corso,presa,whatever can give a non game apbt a run for its money,i even read a story od a Airedale that beat a few game bred apbts so anything can happen.
*also no disrespect intended so chill out bully fans!!!!!!![*


----------



## ARK_Kennel (Jun 5, 2008)

cane76 said:


> That would be if there was something like that in existence[game american bully].Certainly there has been apbts that were on the bullyer side[dibo comes to mind]but they were no were near the disproportionate size of your average am bully,that being said even a highly aggressive rottie corso,presa,whatever can give a non game apbt a run for its money,i even read a story od a Airedale that beat a few game bred apbts so anything can happen.
> *also no disrespect intended so chill out bully fans!!!!!!![*


Cane, Seeing is believing. Since you live about 30 minutes from me I would love to meet up with you and show you some of my dogs both game and bully.


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

we can meet up tonight,ive got some buisness in sacto...
you got mail..


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

ericschevy said:


> Being DA says absolutely nothing of a breed of dog, only being game does. When it comes to two males or two females anything goes. As a kid my dad raised and bred English Springer Spaniels and I have seen quite a few yard accidents and let me tell you, seeing two of those dogs go at it is not for the faint of heart..Their not "hold" biters like a pit but they can do some damage..


i know what you mean and i agree fully. i just took this as talking specifically about the da in these two breeds. my point a da bully to me doesnt seem as urgent as a da american pitbull terrier. i have also seen apbts with no gameness and high da get beaten by other breeds of dogs. i actually recently saw two basset hound battle it out pretty badly blood was everywhere i tried to break it up but them being so short i had to bend over and grab them exposing my arms more then i would like and got bitten badly myself. any dog can be da no matter what breed. but some dogs in a speific breed that have da might not be as dangerouse as another dog in a specific breed that has da. they are both harmful but on different levels. i wouldnt expect a da shihtzu do as much damadge as a da bull terrier. but then again it also matter exactly how da your dog is. i just dont think an american bully could have that much stamina to hold its own against a more athletic dog weather or not that dog was game bred. like i said it also depends on the level of da.
but da doesnt make or break a breed it really is how game the dog is. you could raise a pitbull to have as little da as possible but that pitull could have been game bred and is an exellent example of a working dog.but i have heard manny pros and cons about game bred pits i cant say i agree with the cons which the biggest con i hear is game bred american pitbull terriers have a higher fighting drive then none game bred pits. i have to disagree i think as long as your game bred american pitbull terrier is being worked properly and gets enough work time in you wouldnt have to worry much about a dog fight. but then again ANY american pitbull terrier can get in a dog fight i think we all know that. i just dont think game bred pits are as dangerouse around other dogs as some people think they are. sure they have the potential if they are purposly game bred and never get the chance to work on anything like wieght pulling they may have some sort of bult up frustration and can take it out on another dog but if your not going to work a game bred pit why buy one in the first place?


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

hell no they wont go said:


> but if your not going to work a game bred pit why buy one in the first place?


Well I may or may not catch hell for this but here goes,

This is just my opinion mind you but you are right to an extent. I'm on the fence about game bred pits out performing a non game bred and here is why. Owning a game bred pit (IMO) doesn't hold that much valor, given the fact that game bred dogs don't throw all game dogs and with no legal means of proving it you realy don't know what you have other than the offspring of pits that were game. All other activities outside the box does not prove a game dog! With that being said, you may very well be comparing apples to apples and oranges to oranges..


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

ARK_Kennel said:


> So for one to assume that a larger dog is less dangerous then a small one is setting ones self up for a serious accident.
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

ericschevy said:


> Well I may or may not catch hell for this but here goes,
> 
> This is just my opinion mind you but you are right to an extent. I'm on the fence about game bred pits out performing a non game bred and here is why. Owning a game bred pit (IMO) doesn't hold that much valor, given the fact that game bred dogs don't throw all game dogs and with no legal means of proving it you realy don't know what you have other than the offspring of pits that were game. All other activities outside the box does not prove a game dog! With that being said, you may very well be comparing apples to apples and oranges to oranges..


again i find my self agreeing with you. and i know there is always going to be controversy over game bred american pitbull terriers. i just think that if both parents were game even though you dont know your puppy from them is game or not yur chances of that puppy being game are greater then the chances of your dog being game from both parents who are timid and dont really fit the mental charactoristics of the breed. again like i said chances anything is possible and it may be possible to get a game dog from weak timid parents but i am a firm believer if the parents and ancestors in a specific line are proven game dogs your chances of getting a game bred offspring are higher then not. its kind of like playing the lotto.

eric you seem to have a way of adding on to what i left out or wasnt even thinking about at the time or just completely forgot about. so i dont take any offense to this i would actually rather thank you for keeping me on my toes and reminding me of things i may not have even thought about. its always good to have someone keep you on your toes about things so i appreciate it. it keeps your mind going and reinforces the points that are being brought up that may have otherwise been left out.


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

ericschevy said:


> Well I may or may not catch hell for this but here goes,
> 
> This is just my opinion mind you but you are right to an extent. I'm on the fence about game bred pits out performing a non game bred and here is why. *Owning a game bred pit (IMO) doesn't hold that much valor,* given the fact that game bred dogs don't throw all game dogs and with no legal means of proving it you realy don't know what you have other than the offspring of pits that were game. All other activities outside the box does not prove a game dog! With that being said, you may very well be comparing apples to apples and oranges to oranges..


Edit: You may very well be preserving a line with the "potential" though


----------



## MADBood (May 31, 2008)

ericschevy said:


> Well I may or may not catch hell for this but here goes,
> 
> This is just my opinion mind you but you are right to an extent. I'm on the fence about game bred pits out performing a non game bred and here is why. Owning a game bred pit (IMO) doesn't hold that much valor, given the fact that game bred dogs don't throw all game dogs and with no legal means of proving it you realy don't know what you have other than the offspring of pits that were game. All other activities outside the box does not prove a game dog! With that being said, you may very well be comparing apples to apples and oranges to oranges..


I agree, being gamebred doesn't make a dog proven game but just as a gamebred doesn't throw all gamedogs, a non-game gamebred can throw game dogs just the same but you will never really know unless you test for gameness.... and peter piper picked a peck of pickled peppers or something :roll:


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

*jimmy crack corn and i don't care!*
Any dog breed can be dog aggressive in varying degrees from slightly aggressive to off the charts fight crazy,but it doesn't make a dog game.
There is surely a few throwbacks in the american bully type as well as in the amstaff[especially early on].but they most definitely are few and far between.


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

cane76 said:


> *jimmy crack corn and i don't care!*
> Any dog breed can be dog aggressive in varying degrees from slightly aggressive to off the charts fight crazy,but it doesn't make a dog game.
> There is surely a few throwbacks in the american bully type as well as in the amstaff[especially early on].but they most definitely are few and far between.


That statement is hard to support... considering none of us game test bullies or pits.


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

yes,
the statement is purely speculation or a educated guess,but could never be proven with out testing.
That being said if i was a betting man i believe at least one of the aformentioned breeds
would contain at least a few game animals,jmo...


----------



## ARK_Kennel (Jun 5, 2008)

I got an Idea...

Why dont you guys start your own thread about gameness and stop highjacking mine.:rain:


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

ARK_Kennel said:


> I got an Idea...
> 
> Why dont you guys start your own thread about gameness and stop highjacking mine:


Fair enough,but your original post was more of a disclaimer or a warning[possable sticky]than a topic.[original post below]
*
If you are in the market for a Bully APBT or a American Bully remember to look for the same qualities in them as any other breeder. There is a handful of breeders that do health test their stock as well as compete in show and sport.

Please take this part very serious....

Bully APBT and American Bullies can be and are just as hot tempered as any other APBT. 

Many breeders are trying to breed this out but it is still very prevalent in these dogs. So instead of a 35 pound dog aggressive Pit you know have a 75+ pound dog aggressive Pit. Please do your research before you buy!!!

I know of and have meet very good people that are into this style of dog and will pass on my knowledge to all that ask.:welcome.*
If your pissed i apoligize and enjoyed listening to your opinions and hearing about your dogs today.
regards keith campos....
p.s,
as for statrting a thred about gameness it has happened many times,is played out and boring,pit bull 101....


----------



## RonnyMc "Jaymo's Dad" (Aug 7, 2008)

I feel as though I am game as compared to Jaymo in that I can easily destroy him in any life or death battle, but I feel like he does deserve a handicap for weight or that I had his testicles removed? I'll probably never know cuz I can't make him try to really kill me, however, he does hurt me emotionally sometimes.


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

RonnyMc "Jaymo's Dad" said:


> I feel as though I am game as compared to Jaymo in that I can easily destroy him in any life or death battle, but I feel like he does deserve a handicap for weight or that I had his testicles removed? I'll probably never know cuz I can't make him try to really kill me, however, he does hurt me emotionally sometimes.


huh?
that sounds like the ramblings of a "haight st." home bum.......


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Hey here are some ch/grch box hitter's who historically are some of the baddest game dog they are big as hell never prevented them from doing there job. These are not your average little 30-35 lb game dog and I have done some research any many of those game dogs look like hybrids mixed with who only knows what. These dogs are a little on the bully side yet they are famous box dogs and I can find many more like this Not your pretty average little adba dog but they did what was required of them and their size did not stop them


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

I don't disbelieve that there are fairly athletic bullies out there. While a properly-bred bully should be able to function as a normal dog, there are clearly some who cannot. I think we've all seen examples of those treestump dogs that have gone off the deep end. The term well-bred has different implications for different people, and for some breeders it simply means the most outlandish-looking dog that will make them the most money.


----------



## BlueBull (Dec 6, 2006)

What bothers me is that people seem to think that bully are unable to run, jump, play, or fight. Can they do it at the gamedog level, no clearly not. But they absolutely can do all of the aformentioned at or above the level of a LOT of breeds out there. These dogs are down from APBTs... they do retain a good level of athleticsm, drive and most have a good level of endurance as well. Dont get me wrong i know that there are fat lazy ass slobish dogs that couldnt go a half mile in 70 degree weather and not keel over, but these are extreme dogs... and they are not that common.


----------



## NesOne (Feb 7, 2008)

BlueBull said:


> What bothers me is that people seem to think that bully are unable to run, jump, play, or fight. Can they do it at the gamedog level, no clearly not. But they absolutely can do all of the aformentioned at or above the level of a LOT of breeds out there. These dogs are down from APBTs... they do retain a good level of athleticsm, drive and most have a good level of endurance as well. Dont get me wrong i know that there are fat lazy ass slobish dogs that couldnt go a half mile in 70 degree weather and not keel over, but these are extreme dogs... and they are not that common.


:goodpost: I walked my bully for 2 miles in 90 degree weather this past labor day and he was fine


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

bahamutt99 said:


> The term well-bred has different implications for different people, and for some breeders it simply means the most outlandish-looking dog that will make them the most money.


Thats the way i see it,just because thats what i see advertised,plain and simple,its how the type is marketed...


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

BlueBull said:


> What bothers me is that people seem to think that bully are unable to run, jump, play, or fight. Can they do it at the gamedog level, no clearly not. But they absolutely can do all of the aformentioned at or above the level of a LOT of breeds out there. These dogs are down from APBTs... they do retain a good level of athleticsm, drive and most have a good level of endurance as well. Dont get me wrong i know that there are fat lazy ass slobish dogs that couldnt go a half mile in 70 degree weather and not keel over, but these are extreme dogs... and they are not that common.


also it must be added that you have a exceptionally superb example of the type he's built like a n.f..l linebacker,large and athletic[and possibly juiced on roids,lol,j/k]....he looks like it though...


----------



## BlueBull (Dec 6, 2006)

cane76 said:


> also it must be added that you have a exceptionally superb example of the type he's built like a n.f..l linebacker,large and athletic[and possibly juiced on roids,lol,j/k]....he looks like it though...


Why thank you, sir.

from a learned man such as yourself such a comment has quite a bit of merit.

we both apprecaite it.


----------



## MADBood (May 31, 2008)

BlueBull said:


> What bothers me is that people seem to think that bully are unable to run, jump, play, or fight. Can they do it at the gamedog level, no clearly not. But they absolutely can do all of the aformentioned at or above the level of a LOT of breeds out there. These dogs are down from APBTs... they do retain a good level of athleticsm, drive and most have a good level of endurance as well. Dont get me wrong i know that there are fat lazy ass slobish dogs that couldnt go a half mile in 70 degree weather and not keel over, but these are extreme dogs... and they are not that common.


 I totally agree with you on this one. I have a few bullies and one in particular that has crazy drive, not as much flexibility as the "racy and lean" gamebreds but some serious drive nonetheless. He's not a big dumbass either.
Some people just like to put them in the same category as those extremely overdone bullies. I don't hate these dogs either, as they cannot help that they were bred by greedy unethical BYBs.


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

Okay, this is just weird. I posted my reply earlier AFTER reading the replies from Bluebull and NesOne right below it. But now my post is showing up before those two. Glitchy much? LOL


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

SadieBlues said:


> Hey here are some ch/grch box hitter's who historically are some of the baddest game dog they are big as hell never prevented them from doing there job. These are not your average little 30-35 lb game dog and I have done some research any many of those game dogs look like hybrids mixed with who only knows what. These dogs are a little on the bully side yet they are famous box dogs and I can find many more like this Not your pretty average little adba dog but they did what was required of them and their size did not stop them


Of course! They were matched against dogs of equal size..


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

ericschevy said:


> Of course! They were matched against dogs of equal size..


My point is size does not stop performance ... Those dogs were on the rather large size and still came out on top. So not all big pitbulls or bullys are handicap because of their size. It all depends on the dog and those dogs proove that apbt's come in all shapes and sizes ... The standard is not always a little dog while some may prefer it that way there are def some bullier apbt's that are still functional and true to the standard.


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

lol, Consider that there are much larger fighting dogs of other breeds and most likely even more dangerous..Therefore, I agree with you..

It's when they are completely out of conformation that they are unable to perform..


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Yeah now those types of dogs are just way out of the standard and I don't see how they would be able to function as a working dog maybe they please someone for whatever reasons but I agree with your statement here is an example of what I consider to be less funcitional as a working dog because of the way this dog was bred it's obvious this guy here is clearly supersized to the extreme and this I do not like because I personally prefer a more athletic dog but I am sure a dog like this may be a great house dog for someone else who is not as active ot just wants a big cuddle buddy


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

I learned in the last couple months that they like to game test their dogs on these big non agressive dogs. I kinda like them for house dogs. besides my wife wont let me get another pitbull for awhile and she is a bully fan so I have to follow her... my day will come ha ha ha he he he


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

SadieBlues said:


> Hey here are some ch/grch box hitter's who historically are some of the baddest game dog they are big as hell never prevented them from doing there job..


But even the biggest known game dog[tested]was about 85pds[dum,dum],alligator was 75/80 pounds or so but thatwas probably chain weight,and still nowhere near the size of a americanbully,or even close..


SadieBlues said:


> These are not your average little 30-35 lb game dog and I have done some research any many of those game dogs look like hybrids mixed with who only knows what.


ya,of course they do,if ya had remembered the research you did youd realize they were created from "terrier x old bulldogges" contrary to old dogmens beliefs and the old gamedogs nick name "bulldog"
*here are examples both modern and dogs of antiquity*


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

redog said:


> I learned in the last couple months that they like to game test their dogs on these big non agressive dogs. I kinda like them for house dogs. besides my wife wont let me get another pitbull for awhile and she is a bully fan so I have to follow her... my day will come ha ha ha he he he


well dave you could get a whopper dog and have a little of both,drive and the size,just a idea,lol[i like the whopper mastiffs],opps i mean apbts,lol.....


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

cane76 said:


> But even the biggest known game dog[tested]was about 85pds[dum,dum],alligator was 75/80 pounds or so but thatwas probably chain weight,and still nowhere near the size of a americanbully,or even close..


But basing that weight you yourself just gave regarding some of these dogs subtract 10lbs of chain weight many people would still argue that these dogs could not be PURE apbt because they are weighing in at over 60lbs. I hear it all the time on here . Now maybe according to the adba/ukc that may be the case but game dogs were not bred to the registeries standards they were bred to the dogger's standard. I am not suggesting that game dog's are up the 100's like SOME american bullie's. But not all bullies are weighing in at 100 + lbs either. Here again it all depends on the breeder. I have seen some R/E dog's that were bred along the weight size of today's american stafforshire terrier or some York and Gaff corderio amstaff lines crossed out with apbt game lines that has produced some fine looking bullies bloodline crossing has been going on for years . So in a nut shell not all american bullys are hippo's & some depending on the breeding program are weighing in between 75-85 lbs.. I myself have seen some nice one's even with the fad going on. It all depends on the liking of the consumer & what they want in a dog but who are we to judge? I don't like the byb thing anymore than anyone else here or pushing off a 100+ lbs dog as an apbt but the problem remains and will most likely continue to grow. All we can do is educate those who don't know and hope they will do the right thing. I think their are SOME bully breeder's who want to do the right thing by the breed and are working on establishing some sort of standard. I dunno Guess only time will tell JMO


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

SadieBlues said:


> . Now maybe according to the adba/ukc that may be the case but game dogs were not bred to the registeries standards they were bred to the dogger's standard.


The original standards were based on game dogs but yes dogmen used what won regardless of standard[clearly since many game dogs didnt fit in to the standards very well],the ukc was formed to regulate dog fighting,the adba was formed because it felt the ukc was not putting enough emphasis on dog fighting,the ukc had its own set of pit rules,[ukc rules] the differed slightly from Cajun rules,so yes the standards and even the registries were based on dog fighting and since the dogs came out from 30 too 100 pounds it allowed for alot of diversity.
But it is clear that the large dogs of yesterday were nowhere near the large dogs of today in appearance or function due too many reasons i don't want to get into because there long winded and tend to get emotional for some.


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

yup yup...


----------



## Indica (Sep 23, 2008)

SadieBlues said:


> Hey here are some ch/grch box hitter's who historically are some of the baddest game dog they are big as hell never prevented them from doing there job. These are not your average little 30-35 lb game dog and I have done some research any many of those game dogs look like hybrids mixed with who only knows what. These dogs are a little on the bully side yet they are famous box dogs and I can find many more like this Not your pretty average little adba dog but they did what was required of them and their size did not stop them


Exacto. Gameness is not body-type specific. Gameness is not body-type linked. Gameness comes from a collection of inherited physiological traits, such as high levels of certain neurotransmitters, sensitivity to adrenaline, etc.

Gameness is an abstract idea that one can only speculate unless a dog is tested. The level in which these traits are inherited can only be determined in a life and death situation, either the dog quits, or continues to fight in death. So who really knows, eh?

Fact is, bullies came from pits so the potential to have a gamey bully is there. Thus da has a very high chance of being present as well. But ARk is right, same rules apply to all bully breeds. It's not a competition about whose breed does more damage when they attack and if you take pride in that - you are owning the breed for the wrong reasons.


----------



## RonnyMc "Jaymo's Dad" (Aug 7, 2008)

cane76 said:


> huh?
> that sounds like the ramblings of a "haight st." home bum.......


I was just joking around


----------



## BREPITS (Sep 29, 2008)

I breed both bully and game lines yes there is a difference of course and I like the adba syle pits but the ukc look very nice and thick.
So what do you like as fare as the temprement of APBT bullys are missing some of that what do you call it for the lack of a better word the wont stop at anything spirit.
but I currnetly have both


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

BrePits, are you hiring studs man? All I see on your site is bully males. I'll tell you, from the view piont of someone who riding the fence....
I like Bullies, I like Game bred even more. What I don't like is people calling bullies APBTs. Represent what you got or the breed will never succeed and will throw off peoples preception of what a pitbull is supposed to look like. 
Bullies though, I like em BIG


----------

